# Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar



## Der Goldfisch (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Mein erster Beitrag. Ich habe seit 4 Wochen ein Teich mit 500 Litern laufen , ohne Fische. Betrieben wird er mit einem Filter der 1100 Liter bringt und mit einer UV Lampe mit 11 Watt versehen ist. Nun seit 2 Wochen habe ich aber überall am Teichbecken, Tonwasen, Steinen, sowie selbst an der kleineren Pumpe die für eine Wasserglocke sorgt (optik ) einen grünen Belag.

Woran bzw. woher kommt der Belag und welche Ursache hat es? Das Wasser was aus dem Filter ins Becken geleitet wird ist aber Glasklar. Ich habe auch erst 3 mal eine Fingerspitze Trockenfutter in den Teich gegeben. 

Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen bzw helfen?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*

Servus Stefan

Herzlich Willkommen  

Algenblüte nennt sich das und es ist ganz normal. Die tritt meistens nach dem füllen des Teiches auf, aber dadurch das du einen Filter mit UV-Lampe in Betrieb hast, wurden die Algen abgetötet und diese legen sich jetzt an die Teichwände und Gegenstände. Das würde auch das klare Wasser erklären.

Gegenfrage:
Wozu Filter und UV, wenn du keine Fische im Teich hast und warum gibst du dann Trockenfutter in den Teich. Das ist nicht stimmig  
Hast du Pflanzen im Teich  

Gegen die Algen helfen nur Pflanzen und diese soviel wie möglich. Vorzugsweise Sumpf- und Unterwasserpflanzen. Zuvor würde ich aber, nachdem du ja eh keine Fische im Teich hast, den Teich einer Grundreinigung unterziehen, um die Algen an den Wänden los zu werden.

Kannst uns ein paar Bilder von dem Teich zeigen wie es jetzt aussieht.
Bilder hochladen: Klick in meiner Signatur  

Bevor ichs vergesse: Unser *Basiswissen* möcht ich Dir noch ans Herz legen


----------



## Der Goldfisch (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*

Hallo Helmut
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Fische habe ich noch keine drinne weil ich den Teich erst einfahren wollte so wie ich es auch mit meinem 500 Liter AQ gemacht habe.

Ich habe den Filter mit UV ja gekauft mit dem Wissen das ich wenn der Teich stabil ist ja auch Goldfische einsetzten möchte, so 3-5 max. Zudem war der Filter bei Praktiker im Angebot, 40€ statt 89€, da dachte ich, zuschlagen.

Der Teich hat 3/4 rundum eine Zone die man mit Pflanzen umringen kann, was ich auch schon getan habe, zudem sind 2 Körbe mit je 4 Pflanzen im Teich die so ausehen wie naja ich sag mal dickes Gras. Heißt , das ca. 20 Pflanzen im Wasser stehen.

Bilder habe ich noch keine gemacht, werde ich aber am Samstag nachholen wenn wir wieder zum Campingplatz fahren werden. Tritt die Algenblühte einmalig auf? Wenn ja bringt es ja nichts wenn ich den Teich Grundreinige?

Hoffe auf weitere Tips und Hilfe.
Schreibe leider erst morgen wieder weil ich ins Bett muß da ich als Bäcker gleich um 1,30 Uhr wieder raus muß.

Danke nochmal und hoffentlich bis morgen.

Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*

Servus Stefan



> Tritt die Algenblühte einmalig auf?


Meist einmal jährlich und zwar im Frühjahr, wenn die "höheren Pflanzen" noch schlummern oder erst in die Gänge kommen.


> Wenn ja bringt es ja nichts wenn ich den Teich Grundreinige?


In deinem jetzigen Fall würde es sehrwohl etwas bringen, denn da abgestorbenen Algen gehen in Lösung und stehen somit wieder den neuen Algen zu Verfügung = Nährstoffüberschuß.


----------



## ---Torsten--- (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*



			
				Der __ Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> Mein erster Beitrag. *Ich habe seit 4 Wochen ein Teich mit 500 Litern laufen , ohne Fische*. Betrieben wird er mit einem Filter der 1100 Liter bringt und mit einer UV Lampe mit 11 Watt versehen ist. Nun seit 2 Wochen habe ich aber überall am Teichbecken, Tonwasen, Steinen, sowie selbst an der kleineren Pumpe die für eine Wasserglocke sorgt (optik ) einen grünen Belag.
> 
> Woran bzw. woher kommt der Belag und welche Ursache hat es? Das Wasser was aus dem Filter ins Becken geleitet wird ist aber Glasklar. *Ich habe auch erst 3 mal eine Fingerspitze Trockenfutter in den Teich gegeben. *
> ...



wem bitte fütterst du da?
die teichbiologie bringt man nicht zwegsmäßig mit futter in gang
eine priese gartenerde als bakterienstarter wäre da besser und wirklich nur eine priese, nicht wie andere gleich eine ganze hand voll rein werfen

alternativ kannst du auch das fertige aber teure bakkistarter zeugs kaufen


----------



## tattoo_hh (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*

auf jeden fall würde ich deinen neuen pflanzen aus den töpfen nehmen und die erde abspülen... setze sie in kies oder sand....
und bitte nutze den teich nur als sommeraquarium und hol im winter die fische rein....


----------



## Der Goldfisch (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*

Hallo

Das Trockenfutter habe ich reingetan um die Bakterien anzureichern so wie ich es auch im AQ gemacht habe. Bakterienstarter habe ich auch drinne. Alle Pflanzen sind ohne Erde nur mit Kies in die Körbchen gesetzt worden.

@ Carsten. Da scheiden sich wohl die Geister. Viele sagen das so wie Du es schreibst die Tiere übern Winter raus zu holen. Andere hingegen so wie min. 4 Campingnachbarn haben die Fische auch im Winter im Teich mit irgendwelchen Styropor Glocken um das zufrieren des Teiches zu verhindern, sie meinen die Tiere würden erstarren oder in einen Tiefschlaf fallen. was nun richtig ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

In Netzt hat meine Frau gelesen das es Tierquälerei sei sie im Teich zu lassen, aber was mir fehlt ist die Begründung was da Tierquälerei sein soll. Vieleicht kann Du mich ja da aufklären. Der Teich von ist ist 50 ca. tief, voll. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Eugen (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*



			
				Der __ Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> In Netzt hat meine Frau gelesen das es Tierquälerei sei sie im Teich zu lassen, aber was mir fehlt ist die Begründung was da Tierquälerei sein soll. Vieleicht kann Du mich ja da aufklären.




Gib mal bei Wiki "Tierquälerei" ein. Dort werden sie geholfen.  

"Wer ein Tier hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat,
muss das Tier seiner Art und seinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend angemessen ernähren, pflegen und verhaltensgerecht unterbringen. 
darf die Möglichkeit des Tieres zu artgemäßer Bewegung nicht so einschränken, dass ihm Schmerzen oder vermeidbare Leiden oder Schäden zugefügt werden. 
muss über die für eine angemessene Ernährung, Pflege und verhaltensgerechte Unterbringung des Tieres erforderlichen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten verfügen."

Das Halten von Goldfischen in einer 500 l Pfütze mit 50cm Tiefe ist mit Sicherheit nicht verhaltensgerecht.
Und eine "artgemäße Bewegung" ist wohl auch kaum möglich.

Jaja, ich weiß, die Goldfische sind ja noch klein und passen sich im Wachstum ihrer Umgebung an. :evil 

Auch wenn 40 Campingnachbarn was anderes sagen, es wird dadurch nicht artgerechter !!

(ist es artgerecht, wenn man dich in einem 2-Mannzelt "hält", das man im Winter mit Styropor abdeckt   )

EDIT : ich weiß,das ist ein plödes Beispiel  
aber manchmal gehts mit mir durch.


----------



## Maja33 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*

Warum deine Fischhaltung Tierquälerei ist? Ganz einfach... Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein Teich mit 500 l Inhalt für die Haltung von Goldfischen sowieso zu klein ist, werden sich deine armen Fische über Winter in Eiswürfel verwandeln... 50 cm Wassertiefe reicht nicht aus um ein Durchfrieren bis zum Grund zu vermeiden.

Bevor du dir jetzt die Tiere zulegst, bedenke die Endgröße der Fische und wie groß dein Aquarium für die Überwinterung sein müßte:beeten 



> Andere hingegen so wie min. 4 Campingnachbarn haben die Fische auch im Winter im Teich



Unsere Nachbarn behaupten das auch bei ihrem Tümpel. Frage mich immer nur warum die jedes Frühjahr neue Fische kaufen, der Teich müßte doch schon längst überbesetzt sein...  

LG
Sabine


----------



## Der Goldfisch (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*

Hallo
Gut gut, ich habe mich ja auch ans Forum gewand um andere oder besser wissende Meinungen zu bekommen. Das ich die Fische im Winter auf dem Balkon "lagern kann ist kein Problem, er ist sehr Wettergeschützt. Becken oder Regentonne wäre auch da. 

Aber was mich ein wenig stört ist die Art wie über Teichbesitzer die halt keine zigtausend Liter Teiche haben geschrieben wird. Tümpel, Pfütze usw. Ich mache mich auch nicht lustig über einen der einen Fiat Uno hat obwohl ich eine Großraumlimusine fahre. Seis drum.

Frage. Welche Fische kann ich mit meinen gegebenheiten halten? Es müssen ja nicht unbedingt Goldfische werden.
Und zuguter letzt.
Ich weiß schon was Artgerechte Tierhaltung ist. Wir haben 1 Hund, 2 Katzen, 2 Hasen und ca. 80 Fische. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Maja33 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grüner Belag im Teich Wasser aber klar*

Ich würde mal nicht jedes geschriebene Wort auf die Goldwaage legen...

Im Vergleich zu den großen Teichen sind unsere 500 - 1000 l doch wirklich nur "Pfützen"  

Wo hast du denn etwas über die artgerechte Haltung z. B. deiner zwei Hasen heraus gefunden? Aus Büchern, aus dem Netz,...? Lesen, lesen, lesen,...

Selbst wenn dir hier jemand eine Fischart empfiehlt ist es sinnvoll weiter darüber zu lesen, denn es ist nicht nur die Fischgröße um die es geht. Z. B. kann auch die Temperatur deines Teiches zum Problem werden. 500 l erhitzen sich schnell über das erträgliche Maß wenn sie in der vollen Sonne liegen...


----------

